# New artist looking for advice



## Peach (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there

I am a new budding artist looking to turn professional and would welcome any advice, on how to promote myself, and anything I should avoid, or actually any comments at all would be great, am still working at the moment but looking a taking a leap soon. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Peach (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry forgot to add the website link http://www.joannawilde.com please let me know your thoughts, so that I can improve.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow! Very good


----------



## meesh (Dec 30, 2013)

Improve? Gulp! Your work is phenomenal!!!


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Social media such as Facebook helps to get your art exposed to many. Your website is very nice.


----------

